# Let's Show Our Butts



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's Selka and Gunner's. Sorry don't have a pic of my butt! Theirs are MUCH prettier (and smaller) than mine! LOL!








]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is as close as I have to butt shots:










Penny is on the left, Maggie on the right. I have no idea why this posted twice... sorry


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here's one of my favorites of her butt - 











and another good one!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Not a full on butt shot of Rookie, but close.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Rookie has beautiful feathers! 

I love my fluff butts!

I remember Lucie's featherless pup butt. She looked so "naked" and it seemed to take her forever to feather up. First she got a couple of "patches", then it looked like a moustache for awhile. Coach seemed to blossom overnight.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

a whole bunch of butts!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Here are lots of tushies from my crew!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

OMG I'm dying from the cuteness of those little back paws!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is Brady and his buddy Paisley:


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Here goes...

Soo boootyful!!!!!!!!:curtain:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

*here is honey little butt.*


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is Honey and dad fixing computer


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is Priska's butt!:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly...









Tilly and Harry


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's Harvey's little butt ... and look! The sun does shine right out of it!:uhoh:

Just kidding ... I added a lens flare effect to it :


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Everytime I look at this thread, I can't help but hear that Sir Mix-a-Lot song in my head. _*I like big butts and I cannot lie.... *_


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't hold back any longer----- I think we all need a good laugh !!









Remember the snow fairy ?????


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fluffy bloomers fresh from the groomers - Robbie


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I can't hold back any longer----- I think we all need a good laugh !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Eeeeeew, pass the mind bleach please !


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

JimS said:


>


Jim, this is priceless!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer Butt...my main computer wiff all my pictures is down...Eek...more Butt shots if I can get it running again!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's half of Lucy's


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Here are lots of tushies from my crew!


the first one cracked me up


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Double header almost a triple...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahahah this is sick!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Will a horse's butt work? Cause, that's all I've got.
 (what did I just say?)


----------

